# Clicking sound under kitchen sink



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,........

I Guess you otta just crawl down in there,+ Listen/ Look........


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Tell the damn crickets to shut up:laughing:


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

Tommy said:


> For 4 days now there is a clicking sound under my kitchen sink. It sounds like it's coming from the garbage disposal. I disconnected the plug but the noise continued. It literally goes "click,click,click" non stop.
> 
> I have a Everpure water cartidge right next to the garbage disposal but there are no moving parts in it that could account for the clicking
> 
> ...


Maybe a family member dropped their Timex down the sink


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Plastic piping will cause this sound due to expansion and contraction. Look for plastic as drain pipes or water supply pipes. It may be rubbing against the holes in the cabinet or other pipes.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Handyman78 but there are no plastic pipes of any kind just copper tubing for the water filter and metal pipes for the garbage disposal.
Any other ideas please? 

Tommy


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Metal pipes can also do this but to a lesser degree. Your water filter is likely made of plastic and can have expansion issues. More info- does it happen when the water is run? Hot, cold or both? You said you unplugged the disposer which rules that out from an electrical point of view. 

Have you ruled out a mouse for instance?


----------

